# Hi I am new to the forum and just bought a Honda HS622 Yesterday



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

This seems to be a great forum and I am glad I found it. I just bought a Honda HS 622 Tank type thread Snow Blower yesterday. Prior to purchasing the snow blower, I did as much reading and searching on the net as I could. Then I called several shops that sell honda and picked their brains on what to look for. 

The questions I asked over and over again, how can you tell how old a Honda HS622 is? I also asked what years that were manufactured and sold by Honda and when was the HS622 discontinued? No one seemed to know those answers so I guess I will call Honda direct and try to find out from them.

I do not know if my opinion will help anyone else, but here goes. I have never owned a snow blower before. I did shop Home Depot, Sears, Menards, John Deere, and others in my area. 

What I did learn was that many of the new Snow Blowers have chinese engines and there are some problems. I personally wanted something tried and true with a good reputation so I looked at Honda. I could not afford a new Honda and did not want payments so I looked for a used one in good condition. 

I hope I made a good decision buying the HS 622 used. I know there are parts available like replacement skid shoes and shear pins. From what I have seen most of the chasis parts are very expensive.

So I would appreciate any and all opinions and comments from those who might be familiar with the Honda HS622. I know its not the biggest or fastest Snow Blower out there, and it does not have all the newer bells and whistles. Personally I care more about performance and reliability. The motor on the Honda HS622 is small but it is a commercial GX160 and I think it should do the trick if its in good condition. The snow blower is rated to throw snow(also know that varies if its wet or dry) about 43 feet.


Jason


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Jason,
Welcome to the forum. I've had an HS622 since 1999. I think it's great! The only issue I've had with it was that one seal went out on the transmission. Had both of them replaced and haven't had any other problems with it. I've kept the oil and spark plug changed, and it's always been ready to go. I've also replaced the skids once, but that was nothing more than normal wear.

According the the Plano Honda site, they were available to the U.S. market from 1996 to 1999.
http://www.planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml

One other issue I have with it, and it's really no big deal. Sometimes when reaching over the handle bars to change the direction of the chute, my coat will catch the on/off switch, and turn the darn thing off. Easy enough to move the switch back to on and not miss a beat, but it is sort of annoying at times.

As you've noted, Honda is very proud of their parts. Same is true for their other product lines. Their parts do get pricey, but like I said, I've only had to replace two seals in all the years I've owned mine. The other parts were things you can expect as routine maintenance. 

Like you said, it's not the biggest or fastest, but it sure does work.

I also responded to your other post about the light and electric start options.


----------



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Hi Jason,
> Welcome to the forum. I've had an HS622 since 1999. I think it's great! The only issue I've had with it was that one seal went out on the transmission. Had both of them replaced and haven't had any other problems with it. I've kept the oil and spark plug changed, and it's always been ready to go. I've also replaced the skids once, but that was nothing more than normal wear.
> 
> According the the Plano Honda site, they were available to the U.S. market from 1996 to 1999.
> ...


Thanks for responding. I called Honda this morning and gave them both model number sticker on the housing. Nick at Honda told me it was made in 2000. I also have the serial number from the motor. It is a GX160 K1 like I think its supposed to be. My transmission/wheel seals are not leaking so far and my treads appear to be in excellent shape. I inspected both the skids and scrapper bar prior to buying it and while the scrapper bar looks good the skid shoes will need to be replaced. I learned there is no air filter required for these snow blowers. 

So this morning I dropped it off at my local Honda/John Deere service center to have the oil changed, spark plug changed, older gas pumped out, and have everything inspected, and adjusted. I am sure if it needs anything they will be happy to tell me. (LOL)

I am 55 and this is my first snow blower. I decided at this point in my life I did not need to have a heart attack while shoveling off my driveway. I do look forward to using it.

Do you have one of those plastic cabs mounted on yours to keep snow from blowing back in your face? I noticed they are selling them at Menards for $49 and the one from Honda is much more expensive.

Jason


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum

Not knowing the blower you have, I'm of little value with one possible exception. I have worked on a couple of other brands with tracks (which it sounds like your does). See if there is any indication in the manual etc on how to lube the drive shafts etc where they go into the trac drive. I found a couple that didn't have any lube options and over time they seized up due to rusting. One I saw where someone had drilled a hole and threaded a grease zerk in to lube them.

No saying it will happen, just suggesting you check to insure it doesn't.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The transmission and auger clutch are all internal on the HS622. Much like a motorcycle transmission. There aren't any belts or chains to adjust to make it work. The drive axel to the tracks passes through seals in the transmission case, so there's nothing to lube. The only external adjustments are to the tension on the tracks themselves, a three position angle adjustment, and the play in the drive and auger cables.


----------



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just got my HS622 back from the shop and they went over everything. They changed the engine oil, transmission oil, cleaned and adjusted the carburetor, adjusted the cables, pumped the old gas out and filled it with fresh gas with fuel stabilizer.

The small engine mechanic that worked on it has 25 years experience at this dealership. He did mention that even though the treads pulled and the augers turn, he could not tell anything about the conditions about the clutches until we have some snow to try it in. 

So I had them put it in my van and then used my lawn tractor ramps to get it out when I got home. It started with the first pull so apparently he did a good job.

Right now I am sourcing the work light for it and also looking at snow cabs for it. I called Honda because I see snow cabs for sale on ebay and some sites but they are listed for the 724 and the other bigger machines. Honda told me they did not make the snow cabs and they were made by an after market company for them. I was lucky enough to get the direct number for them from Honda. Tomorrow I will call and find out if there was one made for the 622. If not there is always Menards for $49 bucks and Lowes carries one also but its $105. I think the one at Lowes is made by Arnold.

Jason


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad to hear it all checked out O.K. 

I've considered adding a snow cab at times, but the HS622 has that single lever attached to the directional chute to adjust both the up and down and side to side direction, as opposed to having a crank to adjustment. So, you have to reach over the top of the handle bars to change it. I've always thought a snow cab would make it necessary to step outside the cab to make those adjustments.


----------



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Glad to hear it all checked out O.K.
> 
> I've considered adding a snow cab at times, but the HS622 has that single lever attached to the directional chute to adjust both the up and down and side to side direction, as opposed to having a crank to adjustment. So, you have to reach over the top of the handle bars to change it. I've always thought a snow cab would make it necessary to step outside the cab to make those adjustments.



Maybe it could be adapted to the crank style shoot off another model. Personally, I do not think I will mind if I have to step out of the cap to adjust my shoot but who knows. I would rather keep the snow from blowing back and hitting me in the face as the machine works. I am checking with the manufacturer that Honda said makes them for Honda and they are going to check and get back to me.

Jason


----------

